# ديكور محل بوتيك فما رائيكم فيه (( صراحه جنان ))



## skr2004 (23 مايو 2006)

حبيت اقدم لكم صور عن محل بوتيك رجالي
 واعجبني الديكور فيه وقمت بستأذانك في تصوير المحل لكي اجيبه في المنتدى 
 الديكور عباره عن ورق وتصميم رهيب 
وخرافي في نفس الوقت
فما رائيكم في 


:15:





:2: 





:31: 





واذا تبغو صور اخرى بس انتو اشرو 

وانا راح اقوي وجهي واصور من جديد 

ومديلات ملابس رجاليه لاتفوتكم 

وشكرا لمنتداكم الرائع

بل الأكثر من راااااائع 

وش اقول بعد خخخخخخخخخخخ


سلام​


----------



## gohary (23 مايو 2006)

thanks ya basha good pic


----------



## RBF (23 مايو 2006)

الديكور ليس بهذه الجوده ، عادي جداً ، يوجد ديكورات كثيييييرة أفضل بمراحل


----------



## الرزامي (24 مايو 2006)

فكرة جيدة الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## skr2004 (24 مايو 2006)

تسلمو ومشكورين على الردود 

اخوي RBF

الحياه التي نحن عليها مراحل

مثل مولود طفل ولد رجل عجوز 

فبعض الديكورات التي نراها الأن مكلفه وليست بشكل الذي نريده

فقط لجعل المحل او الديكور فخم وليس هذا المطلوب 

المطلوب لفت الأنتباه لديكور معين مما صنع كيفت طرأت هذي الفكره 

وغيرها الكثير الكثير ولاكن مثل ما يقول المثل (( مد رجلك على قد لحافك ))

فهذ الديكور من فكره شاب موهوب لديه الكثير من الأفكار والديكورات الخياليه 

فتمعن في الصوره اخوي الكفر جعلها طاوله للزبائن لعرض البناطيل

وانظر كفر مش اي كفر (( كفر غرافه )) يعني تركتروك 

وشكرا لمشاركتكم الموضوع واحس اني من جد طولت سووووووووووووري


----------



## ملاك (25 مايو 2006)

افكار التصميم حلوة ولكن ليست مدروسة في رأيي
أعجبتني فكره الطابوق الذي استغله للإضاءة
شكرا اختي الكريمة على الصور الحلوة


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى الموضوع


----------



## hmada130 (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك اخى على الموضوع و الصور


----------



## skr2004 (27 مايو 2006)

تسلمو ومشكور غلى ردودكم الحلوه 

وسلااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## mariam ID (27 مايو 2006)

الفكرة غريبة وحلوة بس التنفيذ ضعيف وحتى طريقة عرض الملابس بتحس بفوضى بالعرض لو كان التنفيذ مدروس اكتر كان ممكن يبقى محل بيجنن على كل حال شكرا على الصور


----------



## saadshawkat (27 مايو 2006)

مواد بسيطه ونتائج جميله عليك بالمزيد وشكرا


----------



## sara zorzor (29 مايو 2006)

ديكور المحلات باستخدام الورق او الخيش بدأ ينتشر اوي بس للاسف كتير مش بيعرفوا يوظفوه صح فبيبوظ شكل المكان


----------



## skr2004 (29 مايو 2006)

*مشكور اخواني على ردودكم*

اخوي انت تقول انو بيبوظز شكل المحل فما رائيك 

اعطينا اقتراحات لعلها تنفعنا وتنفع المستخدم 

وشكرا لك 




وسلاااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## skr2004 (29 مايو 2006)

mariam ID اخوي مشكور على ردك 

ولاكن العذر لأن المحل كان مزدحم وانا قمت بتصويره ولهذا كان شكل المحل مكركب 

واعتذر منكم لهذا الصور ولاكن اذا تريدون صور اخرى فأنا حاضر تحت امركم 

وراح اروح له وقت وهوه فاضي عشان اصور المحل وهوه مرتب 

وتسلموووووووووووووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟


----------



## معمارية الجنوب (24 مايو 2007)

المحل غريب نوعا ما لكنه يدل على ذوق صاحب المحل وعلى بدايه اتجاه جديد في العالم العربي ويارب نحو الافضل وشكرا على الصور


----------



## جغرافية (25 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## skr2004 (25 مايو 2007)

تسلمو على ردودكم الحلوه


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (30 مايو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ساهرة العمارة (30 مايو 2007)

العفو
بس اريد اكول ان هذا التصميم بسيط وجميل ولان الحياة هسة كلش صعبة فاحنا ندور على البساطة
بس اريد اذكر ان الطاولة اللي بالوسط (الذهبي) حجمها ميتلائم ويا المساحة العامة
ولك الشكر


----------



## skr2004 (31 مايو 2007)

تسلم ياخوي وانشاء الله على القريب انزل لكم المحل بحلتها الجديده انشاء الله تعجبكم وكلها من افكاري وياليت افكاري تعجبكم 
وشكراً للجميع


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hassandiab (3 يونيو 2007)

تماااااااااااااااااااااام أوى انتا ميه ميه جامد جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## skr2004 (12 يونيو 2007)

تسلم على ردك ياخوي وانته كمان ميه ميه ياباشا وتسلم من جد بس ترقبو الجديد بأذن الله


----------



## اللص الطائر (12 يونيو 2007)

شكل جميل وشكراً علي المشاركة


----------



## ديسينر (12 يونيو 2007)

أنا أدرس الديكور (التصميم الداخلى) وهذا المحل يحطم كل قواعد التصميم من حيث مساحات الممرات (الرئيسية والثانوية) على حد سواء
أما بالنسبة لإستخدام الخامة فهو جريء ولكن غير متقن
أنا شخصيا إستخدمت هذه الخامة بنفسى فى عمل سيبر وكان أفضل من ذلك بمراحل بالرغم من أنه لم يكن كما أريد
شكرا على الموضوع
وعذرا على طول الرد


----------



## ابو ميعاد (13 يونيو 2007)

فكرة جيدة رغم أنها ليست بالجديدة ... فقد رأيت أكثر من محل بنفس فكرة الديكور .. على العموم مجهود تشكر عليه وللأمام


----------



## skr2004 (16 يونيو 2007)

تسلمو والله يخليكم ولاكن اريد اقتراحكم حول المحل وايش ازيد وإيش اغير لأني ذلحين جالس اغير الديكور من الداخل وافكار جديد لمحل رجالي الله يخليكم او صور اذا ما عليكم امر وتسلموووون


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (18 يونيو 2007)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## vrayman (19 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله حلو


----------



## vrayman (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## skr2004 (14 يوليو 2007)

تسلمووووووووو 
والله يخليكم ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير على ردودكم الحلوه 
وسلام مني لكم جميعا وانتظرو القادم بالجديد بأذن الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (14 يوليو 2007)

قد تكون فكرة التصميم جديدة ورائعة ولكنها نوعا ما تفتقر الى قيم معينة او مبادئ تصميمية قياسية
ولكن جد فكرة رائعة تستحق الوقوف امامها وتجعل الناظر اليها فيلسوف في لحظة
جزاكم الله خيرا علىتوصيل هذه الصور الينا


----------



## skr2004 (14 يوليو 2007)

تسلم اخوي على ردك


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

حلوه الفكره مره وواظح انا عن هوايه مو دراسه بس ماشالله عليه فنان ياريت تنزل الصور الباقيه احس ان الورق معطي جو غريب وحلو وملفت للمكان


----------



## skr2004 (21 يوليو 2007)

ابشر حبيبي بس من تاريخ اليوم احسب شهر او نقول شهرين وبعدها اسويلك شي خرافي بأذن الله 

محد قد سوها قبل بأذن الله 
وشكر لكلامك المشجع


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

حلو بس في أحلى
بصراحة مش كتير فظيع


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (25 يوليو 2007)

معلش هي فعلا جميلا 
بس دا اصبح تصميم عام لأغلب محلات بيع الهدايا
واكيد طبعا تسلم ايد اللي صورت


----------



## حازم العطيفى (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الصور الجميله ....


----------



## myaki (25 يوليو 2007)

بصراحة لا يعجبني
هناك ازدحام, و تحس بالمكان مخنوق كما أن الإضاءة غير مدروسة
لو تحاول أن "تنفس" المكان


----------



## Alinajeeb (27 يوليو 2007)

الفنايل حلوة بصراحة


----------



## skr2004 (28 يوليو 2007)

ذوق الناس مختلف وشكرا للجميع


----------



## rose_arc (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين الديكور رائع والفكرة جميلة من مواد بسيطة يعطيكم العافية


----------



## tefaxx2 (28 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## failenangie (12 يونيو 2011)

انا لا ارى اى شىء يستحق المشاهده


----------



## arch_hamada (16 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ايدك فعلا مجود وفن واضحين ورائعين


----------

